# أرجو ممن يعرف موقع شركة بن لادن كتابته لنا



## إسلام علي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أريد موقع الشركة ولكن الموقع المتاح لأن الموقعين الأول والثاني لا يعملان 
شكراً


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بص يا اخ بشر انا هاقولهولك بالتقريب
عارف ش جامعة الدول العربية 
حط قدورة على شمالك وامشي قيمة 150 م
مكتبهم اسمه قباء وهو عبارة عن زي بيت دورين على ش جامعة الدول
وبالتوفيق


----------



## إسلام علي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً م أبو جمانة
أنا أقصد الموقع الإلتكروني


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كما اشار الزميل الى عنوان شركة قباء لالحاق العمالة بالخارج وعنوانها 70شارع جامعة الدول العربية 

بجوار مطعم قدورة للاسماك ورقم الهاتف 0237600222 لمن هو خارج القاهرة ومن بالقاهرة 37600222

ولكن الموقع الالكترونى يتعذر دخوله وفق الله الجميع ولاتنسونا فى صالح دعائكم 

وفق الله الجميع و


----------



## MIDO_1349 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

انا برضه عايز اعرف السايت بتاعهم و مش لاقيه خاالص


----------



## خالد أوزقان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

انظر يا اخي
لازم يكون لك واسطة عشان تشتغل في شركةزي دي اذا كان غرضك العمل معهم او انه يكون عندك امكانيات هم محتاجينها وهم لهم مكاتب توظيف في البلاد العربية ما بياخدوش الا عن طريقها او انك تكون في السعودية شغال وتلاقي طريقة للوصول لهم


----------



## newahmad (13 مايو 2010)

http://www.sbg.com.sa/

هو ده الموقع الرسمى لشركة بن لادن


----------



## عمر الفاروق (13 مايو 2010)

newahmad قال:


> http://www.sbg.com.sa/
> 
> هو ده الموقع الرسمى لشركة بن لادن


 

مشكور اخي والشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## محمد حسن سيد (15 مايو 2010)

www.qebaa.com


----------



## م محمد سلامه (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*موقع شركة بن لادن ع النت*

ان شاء الله يكون هو 
وممكن تسجل عليه بيناتك وترفع c v عليه 
وباذن الله ربنا ييسر 
وفى ناس بتسافر بالشكل ده 
http://www.sbg.com.sa

دعائكم الله يرضى عليكم


----------



## الرسام الصغير (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلمومات ونتمنى الافادة 
للجميع


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع فكنت ابحث عنه من فترة


----------



## fahamycom (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير ياأخى الكريم . 
ولكن ياأخى الفاضل أنا فى حاجة شديدة وضرورية لمعرفة كيف أتواصل مع المسؤل عن التوظيف بشركة بن لادن بالسعودية حيث أرغب العمل بها فى وظيفة مهندس ميكانيكا ( power ) ذو خبرة كبيرة فى جميع مجالات الصيانة الميكانيكية وفى فن الإدارة الحديثة من مركز إعداد القادة بمصر حيث كنت أعمل بشركة الصناعات المصرية ( كيما ) بأسوان لمدة 36 سنة خبرة حقيقية مملؤة بالإنجازات والنجاحات بشركة كيما منهاخبرة كافية فى إدارة المشاريع والبحث والتطوير للمعدات وجميع أنواع الطلمبات ومراوح الهواء الصناعية.

فى إنتظار ردكم بالبريد email . [email protected] 

eng. Fouad wa.


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخى فى الله


----------



## nourmtr (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزييلاااا علي هذه المعلومات الروعة


----------

